
Show HN: Sqreen, a Web application protection platform - jbaviat
https://www.sqreen.io
======
brudgers
I had to dig several pages in to the "how it works" page until I saw that
Sqreen is a gem and inferred that it is for Ruby applications and perhaps
Rails only.

My recommendation is to put the use case on the front page...better yet in the
"Web application protection platform" level description. An added benefit
would be to reduce the amount of "what Sqreen is not". It would help people
determine "not for me" more quickly and helping people is what your company is
trying to do.

Good luck.

~~~
jbaviat
Hi brudgers,

I'm surprised since it does appear on the home page
([https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io)), under the second section
"^Made (by | for) developers".

Anyway, thanks for your feedback, we'll improve on this!

~~~
brudgers
I suspect the surprise is grounded in familiarity with the product and its
content. You're an expert on sqreen. Potential customers are not.

A screenshot of a generic text editor juxtaposed against explanatory text
probably should be considered burying the lead. The heading doesn't seem like
a natural place to put technical
requirements/limitations/implementation_details in the content hierarchy.

I'd add that the idea that the software is made by developers is something
better shown implicitly than stated explicitly. It's mostly line noise to
other developers looking at developer tools [I mean name a developer tool that
wasn't made by developers].

------
jbaviat
Hi everyone! We have been working under the radar during last year to provide
you with the simplest way to secure your Web applications. We are a bit like
New Relic, but for security. The Ruby on Rails support just went into public
beta, and we are planning to release Python support soon. We would be glad to
hear what you think about our solution!

We also announced our 2.3M$ seed funding round today.

~~~
greggh
What other languages / frameworks will you support in the future?

~~~
lothiraldan
Here is a sneak peek of the soon to be announced Django support:
[https://asciinema.org/a/43989](https://asciinema.org/a/43989). Drop us a line
if you want to have more information about your stack support!

------
marvindanig
Looks great! I like the way rails 5 has been shaping up lately and now this.
Just signed up!

Congratulations on your seed funding news. I wonder how did you guys manage
the launch and closing a round simultaneously?

~~~
jbaviat
Thank you so much marvindanig. We've been working very hard, and we gathered a
great team! Release and funding schedule were close so we decided to align
both today!

~~~
marvindanig
Would you also notify/email incase of an advanced threat?

Right now it feels as if I have to keep looking at yet another dashboard for
something to blip across the feed.

~~~
jbaviat
Yes, we are planning actionable email reports, Slack integration and custom
web hooks for advanced threats. We are also planning a weekly summary of the
malicious activity over your applications.

